# Predator configuration.



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

What is the best way to equip a SM Pred?
Is it better to have more shots at lower strength or less with higher strength?
I'm thinking that I should leave the autocannon and add lascannon sponsons. 
Ideas?


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

who takes predators anymore... i know the 10 marine players at my store sure dont. but yeah id take the las cannon sponsoons and autocannon.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

DON'T MIX WEAPONS! If you do you are wasting potential and points. Heavy bolters for horde, Lascannons for anti-armour and MC hunting.

Even though it may be a tad over priced I like Predators with Lascannons.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I run them with the single Twin-Linked Lascannon. AV13 long range anti-light tank. Works well, and is mobile, unlike every other variant, so you can move 6" and still work you fire-support.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I would personally NEVER take Lascannon sponsons, it's WAY too expensive.
I'd either take Autocannon/HB sponsons (great horde killer), or TL Lascannon and a hunter killer (for that extra punch when you need it).


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd take the twin-lascannon turret, and thats it, maybe a pintle storm bolter at the very most, that way I could still move the useless piece of junk.

otherwise if I got a predtor I would take it back to GW and get a refund for a vindicator


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vindicators are pretty awesome, I'll give you that.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

autocannon and LC sponsons..deals with mosat things.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

If you know that you face hordes you can make a Dakka-Pred, with AC, 2 Hvy Bolters and Havoc launcher.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

b.anthracis said:


> If you know that you face hordes you can make a Dakka-Pred, with AC, 2 Hvy Bolters and Havoc launcher.


Well that works fine with Chaos.
But normal marines are stuck with a storm bolter, which isn't terrible.
I mean, they get 10 shots all up for a 95 point tank.
When they're stationary, that is.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Demolisher Cannon and Siege Shield. Oh wait...

Twin linked Lascannon and Heavy Bolters all the way.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think I am going to leave the turret unglued so I can swap out weapons.
As for the sponsons, I'll poke in the heavy bolters, because I think the lascannons are overpriced considering I'll likely only be able to fire one at a target. 
And I'm not gluing somethings so I can run it as a Rhino is smaller games.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> I think I am going to leave the turret unglued so I can swap out weapons.
> As for the sponsons, I'll poke in the heavy bolters, because I think the lascannons are overpriced considering I'll likely only be able to fire one at a target.
> And I'm not gluing somethings so I can run it as a Rhino is smaller games.


It's a good idea for any multi-purpose chassis, using it for multiple configurations.
You can actually get both sponsons on the same man sized model fairly easily, just need a bit of distance between you and you're sweet.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Well that works fine with Chaos.
> But normal marines are stuck with a storm bolter, which isn't terrible.
> I mean, they get 10 shots all up for a 95 point tank.
> When they're stationary, that is.


I've found time and again, not moving is death to tanks.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sqwerlpunk said:


> I've found time and again, not moving is death to tanks.


Only if they get close.
In that case, very much so.

I personally like to have a nearby unit to charge potential Krak-heads. (see what I did there?)
Although that really doesn't work too well for SM, because their units are expensive.
Oh well.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

My plan is to split two tac Squads into combat squads. So one combat squad will have a Sarg with a power fist, and a trooper with a plasma or melta gun. The other part will have a missile launcher.
I'll hang the two combat squads with the missile launchers back on an objective with the Predator for back up. And they should be able to help if things get too close to the tank.
The combat squads with the fists and assault weapons are for bug or tank hunting. 
How's that all sound?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Depends if you're doing KP's or not. In which case CS'ing isn't a bright idea. Plus it's not too hard to force 5 wounds on to a squad leaving little in the way of security for Said Power Fist or heavy Weapon.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

First up, the point has already been made that there are probably better options. Things like vindicators, dreads, land speeders and even the thunderfire cannon are more versatile and better at what they do.

A dakka pred is cheap, but I find them boring and ineffectual. I like my units to be scary things and, while a dakka pred is going to kill quite a lot of stuff eventually, it just doesn't have that "I'm going to kill your whole nobz mob in one shot" thing that a vindicator does. 

Typhoons are similarly priced and do a similar job to dakka preds, but do it better. They can hit pretty much anywhere on the board, fire at full effect while moving 12" and are much better against vehicles and MCs.

For anti-horde, check out the thunderfire. It can take a horde unit and wipe it out completely in one shot (or rather, 4). None of the other things here can do that. Then again, it can also die to a bolt pistol shot.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Predators... are interesting. I've tried every variant possible, including the Baal Predator.

It seems to come down to the fact that Predators are only really decent at hunting tanks and beating on light infantry that are out of cover (which never really happens). The dakkapred with an autocannon and heavy bolter sponsons appears to excel against light infantry at first glance and will tempt you with its low points cost, but the number of models that it will actually bring down over the course of the game (even if it gets to fire at full effect every turn) really isn't very inspiring.

2 autocannon shots should give you at least one hit (unless you roll like I do) and will wound even the toughest infantry 5/6 times.

6 heavy bolter shots should yield you four hits, and three/four wounds depending on the Toughness of your target (assuming they're no higher than T4).

That means you can expect to kill about one MEQ per turn, about 2.5 T3 enemies with a save worse than 3+ (assuming that they're in cover, like Guardians or Gaunts) and 1.5 T4 enemies with a save worse than 3+ (like Orks).

One freaking Marine? Three Guardians? Two Orks? This is a _battle tank's_ shooting we're talking about? Blech!

The only truly effective Predator variant that is good at dealing with infantry even when in cover is the Baal Predator. Its assault cannons and heavy bolter sponsons throw out enough shots to force your opponent to roll a lot of saves, which means more dead models.

With the twin-linked lascannon and heavy bolter, we're looking at a tank with worse anti-infantry capability than the Dakkapred, but has slightly more anti-tank capability. For the most part this Predator should look to shoot all kinds of infantry, especially MEQs in cover. If you're desperate to deal with a tank, this Predator can throw its two cents in with a highly accurate lascannon shot.

All in all though, the Predator really isn't a terribly effective vehicle. It looks badass, has a cool name and in the case of the Dakkapred doesn't break the bank, but it doesn't really kill much of anything either. In my opinion the only Predator worth taking is the Baal Predator in Blood Angel armies. If you're looking for an effective Heavy Support choice for a Codex Space Marine army, pick up either a Whirlwind, Vindicator or Thunderfire cannon.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I still don't get why the auto cannon isn't TL...lol 

I however love my Dakka Pred, It is still a great sit back on the objective with my scouts and shoot what ever comes near by. Its only 85 pts, and it can tear up most anything that comes near it. I know that it helps keep my opponents from coming near my objective without a much larger force than normal would be required to take out some snipers and a whirlwind. 

So combined with a whirlwind raining shells down, and Tellion picking off sgt's the predator is a great support tank to baby sit your objective.


As mentioned, the TL lascannon variant is also effective at tank hunting for fairly cheap.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I actually don't like to put things like predators (if I was to use one) near my objectives. They don't do anything much to protect the objective really, though they do contest it. 

The problem is that the enemy want to go to my objectives anyway, for obvious reasons. When they get there they will be very happy to stick krak grenades on your predator if they find it sitting there, not moving. You are giving your opponent 2 for 1.

That's not really an argument for or against predators, but it's good practice.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Someguy said:


> I actually don't like to put things like predators (if I was to use one) near my objectives. They don't do anything much to protect the objective really, though they do contest it.
> 
> The problem is that the enemy want to go to my objectives anyway, for obvious reasons. When they get there they will be very happy to stick krak grenades on your predator if they find it sitting there, not moving. You are giving your opponent 2 for 1.
> 
> That's not really an argument for or against predators, but it's good practice.


Well, when the enemy gets there, you aren't really going to sit still.
You'd tank shock them if they were within 12", or if they were further away, I'd still move over 6" and try to block an assault on the other unit guarding it.


----------



## Marcus Vine (Jun 17, 2009)

I personally favor twin linked lascannon with heavy bolter sponsons. Usually I only need oe shot to kill vehicles and you can reroll cause it's twin-linked. Heavy Bolters are always fun so that isn't hard either.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

It's almost worth going Autocannon and Lascannon sponsons.
I mean, it's only 15 more points than replacing the Autocannon with TL Lascannon, and is a significant improvement in potential firepower.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Winterous said:


> It's almost worth going Autocannon and Lascannon sponsons.
> I mean, it's only 15 more points than replacing the Autocannon with TL Lascannon, and is a significant improvement in potential firepower.


Not so much. You get more lascannon shots, but then the tank's practically useless against infantry as a single autocannon really doesn't scare anybody much. Besides, there are many cheaper options to taking out vehicles and MCs anyway like those lovely Attack Bikes with multi-meltas.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Not so much. You get more lascannon shots, but then the tank's practically useless against infantry as a single autocannon really doesn't scare anybody much. Besides, there are many cheaper options to taking out vehicles and MCs anyway like those lovely Attack Bikes with multi-meltas.


I meant as an alternative to just a TL lascannon predator.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you do away with the Autocannon?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Asmodeun said:


> Can you do away with the Autocannon?


What do you mean?
You can replace it with a TL-Lascannon.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Best in my experiance is TL las cannon with heavy bolter sponsoons. The las cannon give you teh anti vehicle option as needed and can be fired after moving. The heavy bolters count as defensive weapons and can therefore ALSO be fired after moving. If you are a tank standing still you're dead, if your a tank who can't fire their weaps your an idiot. Get a mobile tank that can fire everything and your getting there. Besides, 25pts for 6 twinlinked, S5 AP4 shots is worth it. At the very least it's a hell of a lot more cost efective than a devestator squad...


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

Heavy bolters are str 5. In 5th ed, defensive weapons are str 4.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

karlhunt said:


> Besides, 25pts for 6 twinlinked, S5 AP4 shots is worth it. At the very least it's a hell of a lot more cost efective than a devestator squad...


Dude, they aren't Twin-linked.


----------

